# خلايا شمسية أرخص من "i.b.m"



## رشيد الديزل (17 مارس 2010)

خلايا شمسية أرخص من "i.b.m" 
أكدت شركة "آي بي إم" الأمريكية أنها توصلت لطريقة تمكنها من بناء خلايا شمسية بأرخص التكاليف، حيث تمكن باحثوها من تصنيع نموذج لخلايا كهروضوئية من مواد شائعة الانتشار.

وأشارت "آي بي إم" إلى أن كفاءة الخلايا المزعم إطلاقها مستقبلاً تزيد بنسبة 40% عن كفاءة الخلايا التقليدية، وعلى ذلك قررت التعاون مع الشركات المتخصصة في تصنيع الخلايا الكهروضوئية لتبادل الخبرات.

يذكر أن الخلايا الشمسية تساهم بنسبة 0.1% من إمدادات الطاقة الكهربائية حول العالم، جراء غلاء تكاليفها، فضلاً عن ندرة المواد الرئيسية المستخدمة في توليدها


----------



## olyan (31 يوليو 2010)

مشكور أخوي على الخبر الحلو وإن شاء الله تصبح قريباً في متناول الجميع


----------



## zeid25 (1 أغسطس 2010)

خبر جديد نأمل منه خيرا وخاصة ان دولنا العربية تكثر فيها الشمس


----------



## م.م فادي (2 أغسطس 2010)

خبر اكثر من جميل 

عله يتحقق الحلم بالاعتماد الشامل على الطاقة الشمسية التي ستفتح الباب للعديد من التطورات والمجالات


----------



## ehsansabah (4 أغسطس 2010)

لماذا لايمكنني نقل الخبر بالكامل من المصدر الاصلي باللغة الانكليزية ?
لاادري هل هي من شروط المنتدى لمن هو بعدد مشاركاتي القليلة


----------



## Eng.asem (4 يوليو 2011)

بعد اذنك ممكن معلومات عن شركات بيع هذه الخايا الشمسيه داخل أو خارج مصر


----------

